

 Suggestion for Itzz.Me - vasanthv
http://itzz.me

======
kseistrup
* SSL login * Privacy: where/how are messages stored, and who can read them? * Does the mobile app send the messages unencrypted? * Does the web “app”?

------
vasanthv
Can someone try this app and give us suggestions?

